# my apartment might be too hot for a hedgehog?



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi, so I am new and still in the stages of preparing for a hedgehog. I hope to get a baby by the end of July. My concern is- my apartment gets really warm at night. I have my air conditioner set fairly low in the bedroom, then the living room gets scorching. How can I keep a future cage cool enough? Any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

What does the thermometer read?


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

When I got up this morning the living room was about 80, maybe a degree or two warmer. That was with the bedroom door shut, and that is where the A/C unit is. The a/c is at about 67 but turns off when it reaches that. I guess I may just need to open the bedroom door at night? It may raise the electricity bill, but it could be done


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

The room my hedgie is often times that hot, and she seems fine. African pygmies are mostly aestivators, so it's better to be a warmer than a little bit cold. When the heat wave happened a few days ago (and today actually) and her room got around 85, I could tell she was too hot, so I put a sack of ice in her cage.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

80 is perfectly ok. Just have a tile in the cage to provide a cooler place to splat and the hedgie should be fine. Even a small fan not directly pointed at the cage just to get circulation going will be fine. 67F ac air is much too cold for a hedgie, especially since ac air feels colder than it reads. So it'd feel more like low 60s which is deadly to a hedgie.


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you both so much! so, it may be a better idea to keep the door shut, thus trapping the cool air in the bedroom, and keeping the hedgie in the living room, but providing a tile to cool down with? Just making sure my future hedgie's home will work =)


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Same problem here in Toronto. I just moved into an apartment and there's no air con  . Also we're breaking heat records today! I'm scared it's too hot for Quinn since she likes it cooler around 72 degrees. It's defiantely over 80 degrees in here and I have numerous fans running. I was thinking of putting her in the bathroom with the tile floors.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Donna's room is REALLY hot right now (87 degrees) so I put a bag of ice on top of her flower pot. I woke her up and put her in there to let her know that it's cool in there, but she just went right back into her igloo, like the heat is not a problem.


----------

